# Im so confused



## Augie (Sep 10, 2020)

So 5 years ago I moved to Myrtle Beach South Carolina where I met the girl of my dreams. He was beautiful smart and everything I wanted in a woman. We got along fantastic we talked all the time she and I were best friends. 3 years ago this month we got married in a little after a year we were separated. We had issues where we just couldn't Seem to get by. Since that time we have gotten back together and split up at least 5 times. Every time sheep or I miss each other we get back together and shortly afterwards she We did talk to each other to months ago to try to reconnect but that never worked it ended up in fighting instead. And now once again I miss her. I know if I call I am going to either have to accept the fact that it's over. Or take her back knowing that she may leave again. But my heart is so broken right now and I don't know what to do. Can anybody help please?


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

What are the issues? Why weren't you aware of them while dating and engagement?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Do you do not want the same thing? Do you have different ideas of the roles each spouse should have?

How young were you when you got married?


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Augie said:


> Can anybody help please?


Yes. Let this go. You two can't get along, you have some kind of very serious incompatibility which ruins your marriage. Accept it, you have no marriage. Move on.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

The OP hasn't been around in almost a month...


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

bobert said:


> The OP hasn't been around in almost a month...


Well, if he comes back, he needs to know that the wound of them separating will never get to heal if he keeps allowing it to be re-opened everytime they reconcile.

I would also ask if the 'woman of his dreams' includes not getting along, making up and breaking up multiple times.

Perhaps it may be time for OP to have a good hard look at what he 'thinks' his dream girl is, versus what he 'feels' his dreams girl is, because going off what he has written, she ain't it.


----------

